# Why are there no good looking show Jumpers???



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Because all of the good looking guys ride western


----------



## poniesponiesponies (Apr 16, 2010)

ha ha ha if thats true i'm moving


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah and from my experience, the male jumpers I have seen that actually were HOT, also turned out to be very gay  Not that I'm a gay basher, one of my best friends is gay, I just think it's a waste of a totally hot guy!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

justsambam08 said:


> Because all of the good looking guys ride western


Thanks for raining on my parade


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Two words: Rodrigo Pessoa.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think all the decent-looking horseback riders are mostly cowboys. Although I have seen a few yummy dressage riders. But English barns are not a great place to find straight guys. :lol:


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

mmmmhhhmmmmm. Ya wanna good looking horseman, get a cowboy. Yummmy.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It's okay, most of the male english riders are gay anyway


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought this was going to be about show jumping _horses_ :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> Because all of the good looking guys ride western


 
Western? Where do I sign up?


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Good thing I'm a western rider. Feel sorry for all you english riders though..... BUT more hot guys for us western girls!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have two that are really good looking in eventing:

Oliver Townend (not as much) 










William Coleman (YUM!)










And to all of you western riders... who's to say we can't date cowboys too?! lol


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Because Cowboys make fun of your postage stamps / saddles LOL


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

My trainer from like two years ago was an eventer, he was incredibly hot. So much that it distracted me whilst riding a bit. 
Due to circumstances of location I have a new trainer anyways, so no more distractions for me!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What?? Go hang out by the ingate of a major international competition. they're there! 

Popular with the lades (well, and men):

McLain Ward
Richard Spooner
Eric Lamaze 
Kent Farrington 
Damian Gardiner


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ooohhh kent farrington ! i used to board with him


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

really? i actually don't think he's *that* cute, but i know a loooooootta girls who drool over him!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

More men for me. I like the strange looking gents. The last person I was in a relationship with looked like a creatuer from the black lagoon and I thought he was so cute. Everyone else did not agree. HEEHEE


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I thought this was going to be about show jumping _horses_ :lol:


 
hahahahaha! thats seriously funny!


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

poniesponiesponies said:


> Just been watching the lastest canter banter and was loving the jumping Scott Bash's round is flawless. It also shows the awards show and none of the SJumpers look good in a Tux some look hilarious.
> 
> Are there no good looking male riders???*http://www.horseandcountry.tv/episod...ter-episode-26*


Hello! :wink:


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

BOYD MARTIAN!!! Hello.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

